# problem wit my sandisk player??!! any service centre in india!!!!???



## dropdowndeadsmart (Mar 19, 2007)

guys a e260 sandisk player i jus bought got dead...can u temme any authorised service centre....chennai or bangalore preferable!!!.


----------



## sakumar79 (Mar 19, 2007)

From the Sandisk website, the following two stores in Mumbai are authorised resellers:


Ingram Micro India Private Ltd - India
Gate no. 4, Godrej Industries Complex
Eastern Express Highway
Pirojshanagar, Vikhroli (East)
Mumbai - 400 079
Email: Ingram Micro Branch Address
Tel: +91-22 -67960303
Fax: +91-22 - 67960305


Rashi Peripherals Pvt. Ltd - India
102, Dhanthak Plaza
Makwana Road
Marol, Andheri (East)
Mumbai 400 059
Email: sureshp@rptechindia.com
Amit P(For USB,MP3)Mob:9967600071
Vishal(For MemoryCard)Mob:9870154222
Tel: +91-22-67090909 Ext:716
Direct: +91-22-67090716
Fax: +91-22-67090999


You can perhaps check with them if there are any authorised service centers in Chennai or Bangalore... As an alternative, since it is new, it will be under warranty. So, take it (along with receipt copy) to the store that you bought it from and demand a replacement.

Arun

Arun


----------



## tushara (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: problem wit my sandisk player??!! any service centre in india??????*

hi !
can u please tell a service centre in chennai ?
i ve been usin my player since 1 1/2 yrs n now its got sum prb
please be kind 2 send me a messege!!


----------

